# Getting ready to stay warm in the shop this winter



## OldMachinist (Sep 10, 2014)

I've just about got all the firewood moved from drying piles to the racks and the wood shed for the winter. I hope mother nature is a little nicer to us than last year. I used everything I had undercover last winter and had to restock from piles that were for this year.





The wood shed holds about 4 cords when full plus I keep another 2 cords on racks and stacked indoors by the wood furnace.





It's raining today so I can't finish stocking the racks by the furnace.




Will start bucking and splitting the 2016 wood as soon as the weather cools down.


Plus I've got at least 2 more large dead trees to cut down.


----------



## brasssmanget (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh man my back hurts just looking at all that splitting and stacking! )


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 10, 2014)

We've got extended family that live in other houses on our property that have gym memberships. I tell them all the time that they could save their money and spend a few days a week with me to stay in shape. Future son in law tried it one time last year but complained for days about how sore he was afterwards and never helped again. I have to wonder what they do for a workout that they can't keep up with a old grey beard like me.


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 10, 2014)

Wood warms you much more than other types of fuel. First you sweat your a$$ off cutting and splitting it, then you keep your a$$ warm burning it! :rofl:


----------



## gotogojo (Sep 10, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> Wood warms you much more than other types of fuel. First you sweat your a$$ off cutting and splitting it, then you keep your a$$ warm burning it! :rofl:



rite on  wood warms you twice I use the medal  frams they have a round the plastic water cont. just cut part of one side down to make it better to reach in and get a arm full I fill 16 of them and run out  wood is our main heat  lots of wood in the u.p. gotogojo


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 10, 2014)

A man told me how to stay warm all winter long with one stick of wood!
Find a nice piece of fire wood and throw it as far from you as possible, run as hard as you can to it, and throw it back. Repete as long as winter remains.


Jake Parker


----------



## RandyM (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like you are timing it right. It is 48 degrees this morning. To be 38 degrees Saturday morning. It's on its way.


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 11, 2014)

The shop is insulated pretty well so as long as the overnight temps don't drop below 20F and we warm up during the daytime I can get away with no fire or just lite one in the morning to take the chill off. I've got a back up electric heater that I set at 45F in the front room so the plumbing doesn't freeze.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 11, 2014)

I filled 4 30 lb propane tanks two years ago.  I still have 2 full bottles left.  It was 103F yesterday, will be 58 on Saturday morning.  I'll have the doors and windows open and running around in shorts.  Bought a half cord of mesquite year before last, still have a full rack.  What's this cold business you people are talking about.


----------



## jtrain (Sep 11, 2014)

I enjoyed cutting the fire wood with my Dad that was some 30 years ago.  Usually cut blocks with the chainsaw and we made a hydraulic splitter.   Those days are long gone, but I still do some cutting and /or splitting with another group of guys.
John


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 11, 2014)

I've got a few cords of wood in the racks, my waste oil tank full, and two 30 gal propane tanks full.  I can fire up the propane heater to take the chill off, then the wood stove keeps it comfortable.  The shop is completely insulated so it's pretty easy to heat.  Average winter temp here is in the mid 40's so it's not too hard to keep warm.  I do find as I'm getting older I do have less tolerance to temperatures out of my comfort range both high and low.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 11, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> We've got extended family that live in other houses on our property that have gym memberships. I tell them all the time that they could save their money and spend a few days a week with me to stay in shape. Future son in law tried it one time last year but complained for days about how sore he was afterwards and never helped again. I have to wonder what they do for a workout that they can't keep up with a old grey beard like me.



It is a good stress and anger reliever too.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 11, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> I have to wonder what they do for a workout that they can't keep up with a old grey beard like me.



My climbing partner and I call it "Old Man Tough" it's like a super power but not everyone gets it. Those that do seem to be able to withstand extreme temperature, lift heavy things for hours or work sun up to sun down without a whimper or complaint. I hope I am lucky enough to get it :whistle:

Cheers


----------



## bosephus (Sep 11, 2014)

I feel lazy .. i heat my garage/shop with wood .
I havent cut a single stick yet and i do not any left from last years hard winter . 

Luckily i dont use up much wood .. 2 -3 chords keep my 22x22 block building toasty warm 
And i have enough standing dead wood that i wont have to worry about burning green wood 

I also just got done insulating and putting up some reclaimed tounge and groove siding up for a ceiling .. should help keep in the heat.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 11, 2014)

We're expecting a dusting of snow tonight. It's already snowing up in the Front Range and Aspen (probably Steamboat as well). And then I'll be golfing Sunday in 80 degree weather. Welcome to Colorado!  

Bill


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 11, 2014)

bosephus said:


> And i have enough standing dead wood that i wont have to worry about burning green wood



Unless the tree has been dead long enough for the bark to fall off I find that the wood still needs some drying time. I only cut damaged, dying or dead trees and still have to cure the split wood from dead trees for at least 6 months in the sun for it to burn without water sizzling out the ends.


----------



## brasssmanget (Sep 11, 2014)

We did a little cutting for deer camp awhile back, but nowhere near the chord-age you fellas did. :thinking:


----------



## bosephus (Sep 11, 2014)

Old machinist 

The stand i cut out of is all small dia locust .. think fence post size .. 
Most of it has been dead for three to five years now . 
I will cut it and split in halves it burns about perfect in my stove .. plenty of heat And doesnt burn up real fast ..


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 11, 2014)

After 3 to 5 years it should be plenty dry.


----------

